# What Were You Drinking When You Had Worst Hangover Ever



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

For me,](*,) Boiler Makers when I was only 17 years old. A shot glass of whiskey dropped in a beer. I couldn't even smell whiskey without feeling ill for years.:evil:

That was the worst hangover of my life. I was sick for 2 days. I don't even remember how many I drank!

My friends took me home, leaned me against the front door and ran before my parents could answer. We were all underage.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

A drink we made in college called the Saluki Slammer (Saluki's were our mascott). If memory serves, Cherry Whiskey, Cherry Vodka, Cranberry Juice, and Orange Juice. Might have been something else in there too that was 10 + years ago now. I remember feeling like I should throw up, but just couldn't for half the night and the next morning.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

#-o

Johnny Walker black label (crap produced for the export market) Complete with projectile vomitting for two days, and a lot of laying and crawling on the floor.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Beer... oh my... so much beer. It was Octoberfest after all and the brew was plentiful. 

The next day it felt if I dared to rise above the surface of the bean bag chair my head would split in two. My friends were nice enough to carry me home.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't remember...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> #-o
> 
> Johnny Walker black label (crap produced for the export market) Complete with projectile vomitting for two days, and a lot of laying and crawling on the floor.


Can you go into a little better detail on "PROJECTILE VOMITING".:grin:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Can you go into a little better detail on "PROJECTILE VOMITING".:grin:


 
You mean you would like to hear a little about splash back ? :grin:


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Flavored vodkas are the WORST.. too much wine will do it to me too, but by far flavored liquors, especially vodkas, are nasty hangovers in a bottle.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Actually, this year at Hooters with a bunch of buddies. Before it was all said and done, 8 tall Blue Moon's, 1 Tall Bud Light, 1 shot of Wild Turkey and 1 shot of Patron Silver. I fell down in the parking lot and spent the whole night barfing and dry heeving. Then up for class at 8am!#-o


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> For me,](*,) Boiler Makers when I was only 17 years old. A shot glass of whiskey dropped in a beer. I couldn't even smell whiskey without feeling ill for years.:evil:
> 
> That was the worst hangover of my life. I was sick for 2 days. I don't even remember how many I drank!
> 
> My friends took me home, leaned me against the front door and ran before my parents could answer. We were all underage.


as a purdue alumnus, i'm proud of you for drinking boilermakers:lol:. 
my personal worst: captain morgan. never gin.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> as a purdue alumnus, i'm proud of you for drinking boilermakers:lol:.
> my personal worst: captain morgan. never gin.


I always try to put my best foot forward. That is the fist time someone was proud of me for boozing.\\/


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

For my daughter's christening. Almost 3 bottles of whiskey over a day. Started at about 8.30 am. Felt like I wanted to heave up a kidney by 10 pm. Then the ribs started to hurt from the hurling. 
IDK too much about what happened between 10.30 that night and next morning, but waking up was not so bad, except for the light, the headache, still feeling like tossing my cookies, the inability to stop everything from going around in circles and the sound of my own breathing annoying me. Other than that, I was fine.


----------



## Betty Landercasper (Dec 2, 2010)

Tequila.
I can't even smell it anymore.


----------



## John L'Orange (Aug 29, 2011)

Southern Comfort.

"Comfort" is extemely inaccurate.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know which hangover was worse - the hangover following the brandy extravaganza after which I had to spend the whole day packing aircraft drag chutes - banging away with a big mallet and taking occassional breaks to puke up my toe nails - or the hangover due to an overindulgence of homemade "rum" while we were splitting rails for a split-rail fence - It's a toss-up...( I did do alot of the "tossing up")


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Tuh kwilla. I remember my car getting stuck in the snow, so I just started walking down the street looking for a phone. Dead of winter, no coat, but didn't feel the cold. I started knocking on doors to use somebody's phone. Nobody was answering. Turned out it was 4:30 AM and I was kind of loud..so somebody just called the cops. The cops that showed up turned out to be friends of my dad's. They told my dad (the next day) that I walked up to the officer that was driving and said "Hey Ossssifer, I'm kinda lost!". They put me in the squad car, and drove me to the next county, and transferred me to that countie's squad car, and drove me home...where I barfed thru the nite. Next morning was reeeeally bad hangover. I had no idea where my car was at when I was picked up, and my dad's friends would not tell me. Took me a couple days to find the car. For years after I could not even stand the smell of any tuh kwilla.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

John L'Orange said:


> Southern Comfort.
> 
> "Comfort" is extemely inaccurate.



+1


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm with you on the tequila... took me years before I could smell it without wanting to puke.

Dry-heaving hungover? Gravol is your friend. Trust me.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

After 10+ (lost count ) Strega shots in the Vicenza Italy train station waiting for them to find the reserved rail way car for
30 ugly American High School Students


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Rum in Greece, Navy days and I still don't and won't drink it.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> +1


make that 2....
I remember when the cap on Southern Comfort was a shot glass...do they still make it like that?
I can't even stand the smell of it.


----------



## Andy Sepulveda (Jun 19, 2010)

When I was in the Marine Corps, me and 2 of my buddies drank a 5th of Jim Beam and a couple of Bush lights. It was only our 3rd day in the fleet and our Platoon Sergeant told us we weren't going to PT the next day, so we got sh:t faced. The next morning in formation I was hurting pretty bad. Then comes out our Platoon Commander and tells us to get in PT gear because we're going on a run. I think we ran every hill in Camp Pendleton that day. I threw up the whole way and was hurting for days after.


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Unlimited daquris from some place on Bourbon st. in Nola. Daquari, shot, daiquiri, beer, shot, daiquiri...

So drunk....my head hurt sooo bad after that. Note to the USCG, it's a bad idea to rent a hotel 2 blocks from bourbon for coasties on deployment.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

My sophomore year of college I was at a house party where people were doing a type of shot called a "blow job." I was too drunk to know how many I did, but I woke up in an East Lansing jail cell.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jane Jean said:


> make that 2....
> I remember when the cap on Southern Comfort was a shot glass...do they still make it like that?
> I can't even stand the smell of it.


+2


----------



## Lauren Hogge (Aug 3, 2011)

Vodka. I'm pretty sure it was Absolut. 18th birthday. Beach week. I remember the 7th shot, glimpses of the brand stamp on the back of the toilet, then waking up in someone else's house on the floor, shirtless. The worst part was going to the beach the next day and everyone telling you about the night before...in detail.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Betty Landercasper said:


> Tequila.
> I can't even smell it anymore.


Ditto... Tequila for me too. The very worst headache, however, came from a cheap bottle of champagne. (Or maybe it was more than one bottle.. I don't remember.)


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Long Island Ice Tea. I had 8 of them in about an hour and a shot of patron in between each drink (at least that's what I was told). Think I almost had to get my stomach pumped that night lol. That's why I don't drink anymore, right Erica? ;-)


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

the worst days are the ones when you grab whatever closes to you ....... mixing all kinds of crap


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Tyree Johnson said:


> the worst days are the ones when you grab whatever closes to you ....... mixing all kinds of crap


Now that's the truth. Another lesson I've learned the hard way: Never play drinking games with Russians. They love their yorsh and you _will_ lose.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

never really had a bad hangover, but the only time I ever felt a little crappy the next morning was pineapple stoli doli.....so smooth, so deceiving -_-


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

ive had some meetings with JD too .... me and jack just don't mix ... bad things happen


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

another memorable one: wine. went to a wine-tasting party at the french club (only french was spoken-and i don't speak french). good wine, but the WORST headache ever. no puking, but lord the headache....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jami Craig said:


> never really had a bad hangover, but the only time I ever felt a little crappy the next morning was pineapple stoli doli.....so smooth, so deceiving -_-


You are joking? I have only known just one other person that never had their mind blown out by booze. That is my wife a real goody goody sissy.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

1. Southern Comfort followed by warm Old E..... Out of a CAN! WTF was I thinking?!?!?
Still don't drink SoCo to this day. 

2. Equally as wretched - Tuaca. You know why they call it Tuaca? It will have you tryin' TUACAYOURDRUNKASSHOME!


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Tyree Johnson said:


> ive had some meetings with JD too .... me and jack just don't mix ... bad things happen


JD always gets me. Way overrated. All I drink is Maker's now. I might drink some grey goose every once in a while and maybe a lil crown. Sun drop(if any of you are familiar with it) is a great mixer and I'm not a fan of mixing myself but its good.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> 1. Southern Comfort followed by warm Old E..... Out of a CAN! WTF was I thinking?!?!?
> Still don't drink SoCo to this day.
> 
> 2. Equally as wretched - Tuaca. You know why they call it Tuaca? It will have you tryin' TUACAYOURDRUNKASSHOME!


The sweet stuff is tough on the system. I had a "come to Jesus" one night on espresso and Drambuie, many of them. Couldn't sleep for 36 hours.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Dramspewie is for girls... as we say here.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You are joking? I have only known just one other person that never had their mind blown out by booze. That is my wife a real goody goody sissy.


I had heard about them.....never ever met one though .


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Dramspewie is for girls... as we say here.


When I finally did pass out I woke up 24 hours latter with more hair on my chest. It must have been the espresso chaser.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> When I finally did pass out I woke up 24 hours latter with more hair on my chest. It must have been the espresso chaser.


ever drink coffee that is triple brewed by some old school polish? 3 times the coffee in the Mr coffee than there should be, poured through the machine 3 times....

I woke up with hair on my back...lol


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Goldshagger is the worse.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Keith Earle said:


> Goldshagger is the worse.


For me as well. Woke up on our back lawn. Felt like I had been mowed. Never, ever again. 
:-&:-&:-&


----------



## jim russell (Sep 27, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> For me,](*,) Boiler Makers when I was only 17 years old. A shot glass of whiskey dropped in a beer. I couldn't even smell whiskey without feeling ill for years.:evil:
> 
> That was the worst hangover of my life. I was sick for 2 days. I don't even remember how many I drank!
> 
> My friends took me home, leaned me against the front door and ran before my parents could answer. We were all underage.


 
"gusano rojo" mescal tequila!!! the kind with the worm in the bottom of the bottle, i drank a whole liter bottle one night in tijuana, mexico!!! it was one of the worst nights of my life--i was only 17 years old and did'nt have any sense.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

jim russell said:


> "gusano rojo" mescal tequila!!! the kind with the worm in the bottom of the bottle, i drank a whole liter bottle one night in tijuana, mexico!!! it was one of the worst nights of my life--i was only 17 years old and did'nt have any sense.


My old hang out. Did you happen to catch the donkey show or the guy dressed like a ape who breaks out of the cage and chases the hookers around?\\/

That always fun when you have a buzz going on!


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> My old hang out. Did you happen to catch the donkey show or the guy dressed like a ape who breaks out of the cage and chases the hookers around?\\/
> 
> That always fun when you have a buzz going on!


I've never been to Tijuana, but a friend of mine went to the donkey show (gross) only to realize that he had slept with the girl in the show the night before (grossest). He would never have admitted it, but our other friends there with him totally recognized the hooker. 

I don't think his girlfriend knows that story.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> For me as well. Woke up on our back lawn. Felt like I had been mowed. Never, ever again.
> :-&:-&:-&


Too sweet, sickening...great buzz though.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Sake is worth the hangover... and it goes down very easy. Always a good time on Sake!
Only once a year or 5 though...


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You are joking? I have only known just one other person that never had their mind blown out by booze. That is my wife a real goody goody sissy.


I was always the youngest of my group of friends and the only one who managed to get a car at 16, I was doomed to forever be the designated driver....it sort of conditioned me into not drinking....I'm 22, I've got plenty of time!


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Jason Davis said:


> Long Island Ice Tea. I had 8 of them in about an hour and a shot of patron in between each drink (at least that's what I was told). Think I almost had to get my stomach pumped that night lol. That's why I don't drink anymore, right Erica? ;-)


Yep! No more drinking!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> ever drink coffee that is triple brewed by some old school polish? 3 times the coffee in the Mr coffee than there should be, poured through the machine 3 times....
> 
> I woke up with hair on my back...lol



I had an old Hungarian fella that made Turkish coffee in our motor pool in Hungary. That stuff and two aspirin would kill any hangover....except the mescal.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to have a coffee cup that said;

"An Irishman is never so drunk that he can't hold on to a blade of grass to keep from falling off the face of the earth."

There were more then a few days like that many moons ago.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk (Jul 1, 2008)

Canadian club not sure how low it rates on the wiskey scale it was my first and last bottle.
I was the last to arrive at the party but the first to leave.
All I know is I admire the detail put into storm grates.
Wicked headache and my girlfriend broke up with me the next week.
Maybe I should send a belated thank you card to Canadian club.\\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Should start a thread called "What were you drinking when you were the biggest dummy you've ever been"


----------



## Hans Akerbakk (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't know Joby my drunk seems like a excellent drunk now, we just had our 30th high school reunion.:-D


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My worst drunk was a Turkish drink called Raki (sp?) That stuff will make you rob your own footlocker. 

DFrost


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

The worst days are when I'm having a horrible hangover; however, I don't drink that often.


----------

